# Methyl 1-d, Liquid Masterdrol, formadrol stack question



## Blue101 (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a quick question can help. I am 20 and have been working out for the last couple of years for high school and college football. I'm 6'1" and 196lbs. I have always taken some kind of protein creatine type deal on and off but after watching a Ronnie Coleman video i can't get enough of the body building aspect of working out. I just purchased this Methyl 1-d and Liquid Masterdol stack along with Hydroxy cut hardcore. Roids is not the direction I want to go but being young I want to at least try for the sake of at personally what they can do. Is this a decent stack to try out for 4 to 6 weeks with out seeing the possible side effects?? Any advice would  be great.


----------



## zombul (Feb 6, 2007)

How old are you?Hydroxycut is a thermogenic and liquid Masterdrol is nothing like the Methyl Masterdrol.Methyl 1 D is a long ways from being a "steroid" or even a ph IMO.I think this stack is alot of wasted cash.


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 6, 2007)

i think your a moron, whats the point of taking any of that, you have no idea what you are doing


----------



## Blue101 (Feb 6, 2007)

It's not that I'm a moron. I'm just uneducated in any of this and from some one who knows absolutely nothing about this area I figured I'd ask. If this is all just a waste then do you have any suggestions?? Is this stack that big of a waste of time or will it help some?


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 6, 2007)

Blue101 said:


> I'm just uneducated in any of this





There are many places in life where expirimenting in areas that you are uneducated is ok.    

This is not one of them.


----------



## Blue101 (Feb 6, 2007)

Perhaps. This is a small picture of me. I have been working out as I said before for football or just my own need to work out. The extent of my "supplementing" has been protein and supplements such as naNO or Biogenetix crap. Stuff like that. I want to try something that is a bit more intense than some so called breakthrough NO or creatine. The only information I have been going off of as to supplements are magazines. So I bought what seemed like a good idea and get the Methyl 1-D stack. It was until the other day that I actually sat down and researched for about 6 hours. I don't want to get into anything with needles but want to at least try something more intense than creatine and No supplements. Big gains and strength is all I am about right now. If this stack is that bad what are some products to get that are a bit more intense than just NO or creatine but not to the point where I'm injecting?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## zombul (Feb 7, 2007)

I personally don't think M1D is what your looking for.Try CEE and perhaps change your routine.


----------



## ebrake74 (Feb 13, 2007)

I totally agree with Zombul!  All of that LG stuff is a waste.  One big gimmick, LG used to make steroids but they all got banned now they make fake steroids but use the same names to capitolize on thier former success.  CEE or Kre-Alkalyn will work along with some Whey.  Do some squats and some lunges, go run some bleachers.  It doesnt get any better than that at your age.


----------



## BIGPAPAPUMP1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Y Would U Call Some1 Asking For Help A Moron And The Kicker Is He Didnt Even Ask U If U Ask Me People Like U R Morons U Know What They Say If U Dont Have Anything Nice To Say Dont Say Anything At All U Should Really Think About Doing Just That!!!


----------



## kicka19 (Jul 6, 2009)

BIGPAPAPUMP1 said:


> Y Would U Call Some1 Asking For Help A Moron And The Kicker Is He Didnt Even Ask U If U Ask Me People Like U R Morons U Know What They Say If U Dont Have Anything Nice To Say Dont Say Anything At All U Should Really Think About Doing Just That!!!


----------

